# Sick puppy



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I recently purchased a little new chihuahua girl from a akc merrited breeder from my home state. I found out after i brought her home she was sick with kennel cough now after 2 different antibiotics that havent worked my other 2 chi's are now sick. what should i do???? I went with a akc breeder to get away from these problem of sick dogs. Now i am going to have hundreds of dollars in medical bills to treat my dogs. the breeder is willing to take the puppy back and refund my money but I want the dog but I think she should make it right and refund some or all of my money back for a dog she knew was sick for awhile before selling me the pup. I am so lost, and fusterated over this.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Did u get some sort of guarantee that covers health issues? Have you asked for her to cover the cost of the vet bills?


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I bought her when the breeder was at a dog show she was there for a week and didnt have paper work on hand and she was 4 hours away from home. all she has sent me was 50$ which was only half of the first vet bill i have been the the vets again since and i have another trip there again tomorrow because the medication they are giving me isnt helping. The breeder wants to buy her back but i have put so much into her already and my other dogs are already sick so i dont see how that would help the situation. as the pup will still need vet care and so will my other dogs.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

lesson learned. dog shows are full of sickness, too many dogs in one place. Also the puppy was out of its home environment and caught a cold basically. I bought a puppy once that came down with kennel cough exactly 7 days after arriving. My entire group eventually got it, some only coughed a day or two, some for 6 weeks. It was not that big a deal with mine, but Ive heard some dogs can be really sick with kennel cough. I'm sorry you are going thru this, but it will pass, may take a few weeks.......

pam in TX


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Kennel cough is miserable. I had a chi that got it from the shot! What a sound to come out of a tiny dog! Mine got over it in a week. I forgot the medication she was on.


----------

